# Need a Z in here!



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

beautiful car
my friend wants to buy a S14 or a fairly decent Z for under 9K, but they are rare and most of them automatics, or sold, or in a shitty condition
he might end up with a 3000GT


----------



## RIZZO (Apr 30, 2002)

love that car.........looks sweeeeet


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

WOW!!! That's niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!!!


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Clean, Beautiful, I want it.*

I like your car a lot. Will you please sell it to me?


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

damn that 3z just screams out "power"


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

that picture looks like it came from a new car brochure


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2002)

Sweet ride, there's a black one and a white one where I live. There ain't many around where I live either.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

hybrid DET said:


> *that picture looks like it came from a new car brochure *


I like it...would love to get it in calendar....send me the two top pics with your name.


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

that ride does look phat


----------



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks all, my car and I are very flattered.


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

i have a friend who owns a 3z. He doesn't too much to it. He made such a big deal when he got the stillen front panel, which isn't that big of a deal considering he couldve got like an intake or something if he shoveled out a lil more cash. I'm gonna show him your car, middy!, haha


----------

